# Rocking my new "replacement" projector.



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi all, 

Well it was time to upgrade my theater projector. I have been using a Knoll HR290 for a couple years and its worked fine most of the time. I was finally tired of needing to turn on my battery backup and waiting on the proj to warm up. So I purchased the new LG HX350T Led projector. I knew the limitations of this going in. No zoom ability, small, low lumen output. BUT.....Wow! I have this on a nice tripod in an apt. And a 106" fixed screen and it looks as good as my knoll without a need for a battery backup. It looks amazing! It's easily as bright and clear as any of my old projectors. Plus its really, really small and whisper quiet. I can run off a hard drive or from my receiver. The sound output is but that's expected. Other than that its works above and beyond anything I expected. Plus I can't beat a led unit for $667.00. Yea me. If you don't HAVE to have a 1080p projector than give this a shot. You'll be surprised. Thanks...Mark


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Whoa, owners are really impressed with this projector and the reviews are glowing. Still rocking 720p on a 106" myself, aint no shame here  

Im not surprised youre happy with it, very nice find and thanks for sharing sir.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Wondering about adding an anamorphic lens to my led projector, would make a really cheap 2.35-1 setup. If I can do the lens on the cheap...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will loose light output when using an anamorphic lens given its output is already a bit on the low side It may not work as well as you would like.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah that's true. But I thought it might make a cool project. But I'm loving the projector. Really amazed at the actual light output. Thanks everyone for the comments. I'll post my equipment list later today.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Soooo, been a while since I was able to post back on here. Lotta changes in my life right now, moving across the country, getting a new job, leaving my old one... Exciting but also scary and sad sometimes. I'm leaving the bright sunny days of Florida for the dreary gray of Ohio. But it's home and I get to start out at a well established home theater store instead of trying to work on homes through a custom car audio shop. I'm leaving in a week and looking forward to starting a new build. 


What I have so far is....
LG hx350t led projector,
Yamaha rxv-661 receiver, using as a preamplifier now,
Custom built HTPC,
Monitor Audio RS8 tower speakers both front and rear,
Monitor Audio RSLCR Center channel,
Boston acoustics VRX for the side surrounds
Parasound 2125 amp for the fronts,
A Niles s145 for the rears, 
And an adcom 502 for the center channel,
Velodyne minivee sub for the low end, 
Buttkicker system for the main theater chair,
A 106" Saria greymagic II fixed frame screen,
Custom color change LEDs behind the screen frame, 
Universal mx980 remote for system control,
Sony playstation3,
Xbox 360,
Modded apple tv loaded with xbmc,
Niles audio ir repeater system, seems better than RF for me. 

I hope that is all there is, it all works amazingly good and I keep refining as I go along, been using a WD tv for a while and it works pretty good as well, plays every format I can toss at it, and small as a deck of cards. Any questions or comments are really appreciated. Thanks, H.Roark


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Looks good Kai and thanks for the update. SO since youre moving to a new home how are your room dimensions changing?


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Not sure yet, still haven't found a new place, found the job though.


----------



## H_Roark (Apr 3, 2011)

Well, so far things are going great with the new job. The home theaters shop I work for is really great and we carry some really high end equipment. Makes my build list look pretty pathetic. But, I am learning a whole lot, way more out there than I originally realized. I will try to sell some of my equipment since the apt I'm in won't allow for any of my equipment to be used. The floors are paper thin... So I am running my projector and listening to it from a jambox, I know, bad right? but now I will have access to much better equipment in the future once I find a house. We carry Paradigm, B&W, Klipsch, Definitive Technologies, Rotel, Classe, Anthem, Archam, Integra, Denon, Cambridge audio. And we carry the full line of Epson, Sony, Runco, and of course my new fav, Control4. Okay I think I'm done. Thanks to all for listening.


----------

